
WorkinTech – Find a Tech Job - dashboard
http://workintech.io/
======
lowglow
Facebook has also been surprisingly a good place to find a job:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/sftechjobs/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/sftechjobs/)

------
mocko
Amen. Anything to break the big sites (& recruitment agencies) stranglehold on
hiring.

One request: can there be a DevOps/infrastructure type section?

------
saycheese
>> "A CURATED COLLECTION OF TECH JOBS AND JOB BOARDS"

What sources are being used and what is the curation process?

------
pimlottc
"WorkInTech" would be clearer, I initially misread this as "Workin' Tech",
which sounds like a consulting company or something.

------
ptrptr
[http://workintech.io/review/](http://workintech.io/review/) maybe post some
positive review? Writing only negative looks like you're trying to lie away
reputation of your competition.

~~~
burkaman
They are mostly negative, but all the reviews for Hired are very positive.
Also, this is a listing of job boards themselves, so individual boards are not
really competition. All this site does is link to them.

------
jbpetersen
A suggestion:

html { display: flex; justify-content: center; }

[http://imgur.com/a/gnul5](http://imgur.com/a/gnul5)

Other than that, it's a wonderful site. It has exactly what it should, nothing
seems out of place, the name is great, and the styling is eerily close to my
ideal for minimalist websites.

------
EternalData
Interesting work. Would be better as a pure aggregator of individual postings
rather than just boards as a whole but I think this is a valuable resource as
is.

------
AngelCruz
Love this

------
aphextron
This probably needs a "Show HN:" tag

